# Android 5.0.2 - Sicherheit im Internet?



## Tim1974 (19. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

ich hab nun ein altes HTC One M7 mit Android 5.0.2 drauf geschenkt bekommen.
An sich ein gutes Gerät und deutlich besser als mein Mobistel Cynus T1 (mal abgesehen vom fehlenden SD-Kartenslot und vom SAR-Wert leider ).

Ich frage mich nun aber, ob ich mit Android 5.0.2 ein Sicherheitsrisiko habe oder bin, wenn ich damit im Internet per WLAN oder Datenleitung surfe?
Ist es nur riskant, wenn ich mir Apps runter lade und nutze, oder auch schon, wenn ich bei den Standard-Apps, die vorinstalliert sind bleibe?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Oktober 2018)

kannst es ohne Probleme nutzen, hab selbst ein M7 noch am laufen, finde es sogar besser als das M9 obwohl das M9 stärker ist, trotzdem finde ich das M7 besser.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Oktober 2018)

Die Verarbeitung von dem Ding ist schon wirklich erstklassig, muß ich auch sagen. Gemessen an meinem Mobistel Cynus T1, was komplett als billig wirkenden Plastik besteht, ist das HTC One M7 eine ganz andere Welt, da merkt man sofort, daß es mal highend war. Reagiert auch sehr flott, einzig der relativ hohe SAR-Wert und die mangelnde Speichererweiterbarkeit gefallen mir nicht so, aber als Übergangslösung für vielleicht ein Jahr ist es sicher eine sehr gute Wahl für mich.

Ich hab auch gelesen, daß Android 5.0.1 wesentlich sicherer ist vom Browser her als 4.1.x, stimmt das?
Leider findet man im Netz nicht so viel hilfreichen über so relativ alte Android-Versionen.


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Oktober 2018)

Sar wert? Da kommt man eh nicht Raus, auch wenn du kein Gerät hast, es strahlt überall auch wenn du kein wlan hast, dein Nachbar hat es definitiv aber auch wenn er keins hätte kommt man da nicht weg, allein die LTE masten usw, deswegen leb dein Leben und mach dir nicht zu viel Kopfschmerzen, achte lieber auf deine Nahrung... 

Ab 4.4 ist man gut dabei und ich finde wenn man das Gerät im Alltag einbinden kann ohne das man Nachteile hat sollte man es nutzen.

zb nutze ich das m7 als offline Navigation sprich App „HERE we Go“ top App. Aber auch so nutz ich das m7 noch.


----------



## Abductee (19. Oktober 2018)

Der Browser an sich sollte doch kein Problem sein, lassen sich ja genug andere als der Werks-Browser installieren.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (19. Oktober 2018)

Ansonsten kannst du auch ne Custom ROM drüberbügeln dann haste auch android 8.


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Oktober 2018)

Ob das dann noch rund läuft?


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Oktober 2018)

Jepp, ich bin auch nicht sicher, ob ich mit nem ROM besser fahren werde, denn das Gerät ist dafür ja eigentlich nicht ausgelegt und es ist auf eigenes Risiko.

Wenn mir alle sagen Android 5.0.2 ist noch einigermaßen sicher, dann reicht mir das eigentlich schon, es gibt ja auch bei neueren Versionen Sicherheitslücken und die kommen in jeder Software vor, egal ob PC oder Smartphone, die Frage ist eigentlich nur wie viele, und wie schwer sie wiegen und ob sie geschlossen werden und wie schnell dies geschieht.

Also meint ihr auch, daß es kein größeres Risiko darstellt meinen WLAN-Schlüssel in das Android 5.0.2 Handy einzugeben als in ein aktuelles Gerät mit Android 8.x?

Kann man solche Schlüssel eigentlich mit Boardmitteln des Handys später wieder rückstandslos löschen, ohne daß dieser irgendwer noch wiederherstellen kann?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Oktober 2018)

Ja das nennt sich Werksreset. 

Edit: Die Sicherheitspatchebene deines Phones kannst du unter Einstellungen - >  Telefoninfo herausbekommen.

Dort steht der Stand ab wann das Telefon, das letzte Mal einen Patch bekam. Wie sicher du dich fühlst mit einem Phone das vor Jahren den letzten Patch bekam musst du schon mit dir selbst ausmachen. 

Die Fraktion geht ja bekanntlich von "Mir doch egal" (Das wäre meine Welt) bis "Ich piss mir vor Angst in die Hose" (Das ist deine Welt).

Man kann sich auch einen allgemeinen Grundtenor anschließen, wenn man mit sich selbst nicht klar kommt... ähm nicht weiß was man machen soll.


----------



## Venom89 (19. Oktober 2018)

Nein, deine Nacktbilder sind dann überall zu finden. Da werden Klagen auf dich zukommen... 
Du hast wirklich zu viel Freizeit.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Oktober 2018)

Im Grunde hab ich ja eh nicht viel Risiko, weil ich sowieso nur Prepaid habe, also können mir keine bösen Apps unbegrenzt Schaden zufügen, sofern ich denn überhaupt welche installiere. 

Zumindest hab ich das WLAN vorhin mal genutzt, also auch meinen Schlüssel eingegeben und prompt kamen 3 Updates, allerdings keine für Programme, die mir geläufig waren.
Ich hab da aber schon den Chrome-Browser vorinstalliert, der sollte ja eigentlich schonmal relativ sicher sein, solange er halbwegs aktuell ist.

Wirklich brauchen werd ich Internet am Handy aber eh nicht, da ich nicht viel unterwegs bin und wenn, dann komm ich auch sehr gut ohne Internet aus.
Zu Hause ist es echt sinnfrei auf so einem kleinen Teil rum zu wischen und dennoch kein optimalen Überblick über die Webseiten zu bekommen, von der unsäglich langsamen und ungenauen Texteingabe mal ganz zu schweigen, obwohl ein paar Meter weiter ein Hochleistungs-PC mit UHD-Bildschirm steht, mit dem ich alles in etwa 1/10 der Zeit und mit viel mehr Komfort erledigen kann.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im Grunde hab ich ja eh nicht viel Risiko, weil ich sowieso nur Prepaid habe


 Ich dachte immer das Risiko ist für Vertragsgeräte gleich, aber ich merke du hast anscheinend neue Informationen... bitte um Aufklärung! 



> Wirklich brauchen werd ich Internet am Handy aber eh nicht, da ich nicht viel unterwegs bin und wenn, dann komm ich auch sehr gut ohne Internet aus.



Merkt man du verbringst ja auch kaum Zeit damit... 



> Zu Hause ist es echt sinnfrei auf so einem kleinen Teil rum zu wischen und dennoch kein optimalen Überblick über die Webseiten zu bekommen, von der unsäglich langsamen und ungenauen Texteingabe mal ganz zu schweigen, obwohl ein paar Meter weiter ein Hochleistungs-PC mit UHD-Bildschirm steht, mit dem ich alles in etwa 1/10 der Zeit und mit viel mehr Komfort erledigen kann.



Schon wieder... weil du nicht verstehst wie andere nur ihre Phones  oder Tabletts nutzen können obwohl sie ja einen PC haben bezeichnest du es als sinnfrei. 

Das mit den "Sinnfragen" ist nicht so zum Diskutieren geeignet, oder worin liegt bei dir der Sinn solcher Fragen?  


Eine sinnvolle Nutzung ist das Prüfen von Mails... entweder ich nutze mein Phone was eh schon neben mir liegt oder ich bewege mich zum PC starte ihn und "verbrate" ca. 60 W. 

Zu schräg für dich so ein verhalten oder erkennst du den Sinn nicht?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (19. Oktober 2018)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ob das dann noch rund läuft?



Warum sollte es nicht?
Teilweise hast du sogar mehr Performance. Kein Nerviges Program vom Hersteller drauf ist auch nen Vorteil.
Das einzige was interessant ist, ist das Risiko des Bricks beim Flashen. Deshalb wenn man sowas macht Ruhe und Geduld bewahren und sich eine vernünftige anleitung oder video suchen.
Und das Handy ist wohl noch sehr beliebt also kein Problem da was zu finden: YouTube


----------



## Venom89 (19. Oktober 2018)

Wlan war doch auch mal das pure Böse...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (19. Oktober 2018)

Android 5 nutzt fast jeder 5. Android User, ähnlich der Anzahl von Android 8 Nutzer. Ich nutze Android 7 - die meistgenutzte Android Version weltweit (jeder 3.).
Android - Anteile der Versionen September 2018 | Statistik

Und das bei knapp drei Milliarden Android-Nutzer. 600.000.000 nutzen also Android 5.
Statistiken zu Smartphones | Statista

Your are not alone 

Sind nicht auch Android Version und Sicherheitsupdates der einzelnen Firmen zwei Paar Schuhe?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Oktober 2018)

Richtig, weil beides verteilt und geupdated wird wie der Hersteller meint jenes Model aktuell halten zu wollen.

Mein letzter offizieller Sicherheitspatch ist von März 2018 davor tat sich ein halbes Jahr nichts.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Oktober 2018)

Was den SAR-Wert angeht: Da solltest du dir nicht allzu große Gedanken machen. Ich wohne keine 100m von nem Mobilfunkmasten weg und mir ist auch noch kein dritter Arm gewachsen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich wohne 3 Etagen unter einem (gut der Abstrahlwinkel ist günstig), aber mein Arzt meint bei mir läuft alles super körperlich. Darauf hab ich Tim auch schon mal hingewiesen in der EMVU Diskussion die ja wohl nie wirklich ein Ende nehmen wird, wenn er sich jetzt schon wieder Gedanken macht über SAR-Werte.


----------



## fotoman (19. Oktober 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Schon wieder... weil du nicht verstehst wie andere nur ihre Phones  oder Tabletts nutzen können obwohl sie ja einen PC haben bezeichnest du es als sinnfrei.


Für ihn selbst ist es offenslichtlich sinnfrei, genauso wie ich das für mich als sinnfrei bezeichne. Ich bin schlicht zu alt, um auf solchen Microdisplays vernünftig Surfen zu können (Notfalleinsätze im Urlaub mal außen vor). Und Tablets mit Mobil-OS sind für meine Zwecke auch sinnfrei. Entweder können die Gertäte zu wenig oder sind so abgeschottet dass ich froh sein muss, sie per Touch bedienen zu dürfen. Außerdem ist der Akku ständig leer, wenn ich sie mal ein paar Tage im Standby liegen lasse. Zum vernünftig Tippen muss ich die BT-Tastatur nehmen.

Ich bin aber auch keiner, der alle zwei Minuten auf WhatApp und co nachsehen muss, ob er von seinen Freunden noch nicht vergessen wurde.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Eine sinnvolle Nutzung ist das Prüfen von Mails... entweder ich nutze mein Phone was eh schon neben mir liegt oder ich bewege mich zum PC starte ihn und "verbrate" ca. 60 W.


Mein PC läuft sowieso ständig, egal ob fürs Surfen, Arbeiten, TV-Schauen oder für andere Aufgaben, für die ich eine große Anzeige benötige. Das Smartphone liegt dagegen zu Hause nur in der Ecke, kommt im Auto als Notrufsäule mit und wird sonst nur beruflich benötigt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du für dich selbst etwas sinnfrei empfindest und es genauso kommunizierst (wie getan) ist auch alles gut, das hat der Tim aber mal wieder vergessen zu erwähnen, so schert er alle über einen Kamm.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Oktober 2018)

Mir geht es ähnlich wie fotoman, auf dem recht kleinen Smartphonedisplay navigiert es sich einfach nicht angenehm, am schlimmsten ist aber das Tippen, es kommt kaum ein Wort vor, bei dem ich mich nicht mehr als einmal vertippe, das macht einfach nervös und ich bin immer froh, wenn ich das Ding wieder weglegen und vor dem PC-Bildschirm Platz nehmen kann.

Mails mache ich (noch) nicht mit dem Smartphone, weil ich immer noch Hemmungen habe meine Passwörter darin zu speichern, der WLAN-Schlüssel kostete mich schon einiges an Überwindung , aber WLAN ist bei mir eh meistens ausgeschaltet. 

Ich fände die Internetnutzung des Smartphones hauptsächlich dann sinnvoll, wenn wirklich mal alle PCs aus sind und man nur mal schnell was nachschauen möchte und wenig Zeit hat, oder auf dem Balkon sitzt. 
Das WLAN am Smartphone habe ich auch hauptsächlich mal aktiviert, um nach Updates zu suchen.
Navigation ging übrigens nicht, keine Ahnung woran das haperte...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (20. Oktober 2018)

Warum tippen?
Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, d.h. niemand mit Spracheingabe stört und ruhige Umgebung vorhanden ist, kann man
a) per Spracheingabe
Texte mit sogar Punkt und Komma diktieren. Das funktioniert erstaunlich gut. So lassen sich in Windeseile seitenweise Texte eingeben oder große Nachrichten verfassen. 

Warum tippen? 
Möglichkeit 
b) wischen:
Ich tippe auf dem Smartphone bereits seit 2014 nicht mehr, sondern wische mit der Google Tastatur. Einfach grob über die Buchstaben eines Wortes wischen und siehe da, die Trefferquote ist verblüffend hoch. Auch dieser Text hier geht direkt beim ersten "Wischversuch" 100 % korrekt von der Hand.
Probier's einfach aus - ist genial.

Und nochmal zum Tablet: Mein Tablet Samsung Tab S2 kann ich wochenlang liegen lassen, das verliert im Standby keine 5% Akkukapazität. Ggf. die Standby-Verbraucher des Tablets checken (Options -> Akku -> Verbrauch).


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. Oktober 2018)

Das sind für Tim vielleicht auch sinnfreie Möglichkeiten Wörter in ein Smartphone zu bekommen... wer weiß das schon?


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Oktober 2018)

Naja, wenn man es gerne hat, daß alle in der Umgebung mithören und dann wissen können was man wem so schreibt... 

Außerdem, geht da deutschsprachige Sprachsteuerng?
Ich meine sogar mal gelesen zu haben das es beim Samsung Galaxy S8 und S9 damit Probleme gab, zumindest in deutscher Sprache.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (20. Oktober 2018)

Wie geschrieben, per Spracheingabe zu schreiben eignet sich in ruhiger Umgebung, damit es zu keinen Fehleingaben kommt, und wenn man die Umgebung nicht stört oder niemand mithört. 
Als Tastatur und zur Spracheingabe nutze ich mit dem Samsung S7 die Google Tastatur. Oben rechts ist ein Microphone Symbol - einfach antippen und los geht's. Mit der Samsung Tastatur geht das im Grunde auch (Mikrofon ist gegebenenfalls links neben der Space Taste versteckt), jedoch meine ich, dass die Google Tastatur zuverlässiger ist, auch bezüglich des Schreibens per "wischen". 

Das funktioniert mit jedem Android Gerät.

Sprachsteuerung ist eigentlich etwas anderes. Die nutze ich z.B. für Termineingaben wie "OK Google Termin eintragen Sonntag 13:00 Uhr KFZ Versicherung prüfen" - Termin wurde erstellt (nur mal als Beispiel). Oder "definiere Wort XY" oder "Zeige mir den Weg nach XY" oder "xy auf Englisch" oder "öffne App Xy" oder oder oder.
Für umfangreichen Service diesbezüglich kann man dem Google Assistenten erweiterte Rechte geben, so dass der Assistent unter jeder Oberfläche per "OK Google" startet.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (20. Oktober 2018)

Also ich habe kein Problem damit auch beim laufenden Fernseher einen Text zu diktieren.
Sind sogar weniger Rechtschreibfehler drinnen.

Was die Sicherheit angeht. Tim dein Handy ist wen du es nur für Email abrufen nutzt sicherer als der pc. Mit dem pc machst du ja auch bedeutend mehr im Netz.
Zum Beispiel: E-Mail-Konto bei GMX. Auf dem Handy die GMX App und darüber die E-Mails abrufen. Keine Berührungspunkte mit dem Netz  also auch keine Chance sich was einzufangen.


----------



## blautemple (21. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man es gerne hat, daß alle in der Umgebung mithören und dann wissen können was man wem so schreibt...
> 
> Außerdem, geht da deutschsprachige Sprachsteuerng?
> Ich meine sogar mal gelesen zu haben das es beim Samsung Galaxy S8 und S9 damit Probleme gab, zumindest in deutscher Sprache.



Tja und Tim ist mal wieder weder in der Lage einen Beitrag durchzulesen noch Google zu benutzen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fotoman (22. Oktober 2018)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Warum tippen?


Es ma ja altmodisch sein, seine Texte erst beim Schreiben zu strukturieren anstatt dies vor dem Tippen/Diktieren im Kopf zu tun. Copy/Paste aus anderen Dokumenten ist genauso altmodisch, das klappt auf meinem iPhone nur mit viel Glück auf Anhieb richtig.

Warum hat die in Android 7.1.2 integrierte Bildschirmtastatur noch nicht einmal virtuelle Cursortasten? Vertippe ich mich, muss ich entweder aufwändig per Touch versuchen, den Cursor dort zu plazieren, wo ich korrigieren muss, oder ich muss alles löschen. Dass Android in den Eingabefelder die Navigation mit Cursortasten beherrscht merkt man mit der BT-Tastatur sofort.



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Und nochmal zum Tablet: Mein Tablet Samsung Tab S2 kann ich wochenlang liegen lassen, das verliert im Standby keine 5% Akkukapazität. Ggf. die Standby-Verbraucher des Tablets checken (Options -> Akku -> Verbrauch).


Mit Android 4.4 (oder war es 4.2.4?) war es noch hervorragend. seitdem ich das Tablet auf 7.1.2 aktualisiert habe, muss ich es hart herunter fahren, damit der Akku nicht nach ein paar Tagen leer ist (alle laufenden Apps wurden manuell beendet). Das System scheint ständig irgendwas per WLan prüfen zu wollen. Und zwar auch dann, wenn ich das Tablet in den Flugmodus versetze. Die Option, um ihm das völlig nutzlose "connected standby" (oder wie das unter Android heissen mag) zu deaktivieren, habe ich nicht gefunden und alle Tipps, die ich im Internet gefunden habe, haben allenfalls ein paar Tage mehr gebracht, aber keine Wochen.

Vieleicht hat das LineageOS 7.1.2 auf meinem Gerät aber auch einen Bug.

Mit kompletten Shutdown waren jetzt nach 163 Tagen (unerwartet hohe) 51% Akkukapazität übrig (laut System war der Akku beim Shutdown auf 77%), also garnicht so schlecht für ein 5 1/2 Jahre altes Tablet. Das macht aber keinen Sinn, mein Surface Pro 2 ist schneller aus dem kompletten Shutdown betriebsbereit wie das Android Tablet.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Oktober 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Tja und Tim ist mal wieder weder in der Lage einen Beitrag durchzulesen noch Google zu benutzen...



Danke , ich hab schon verstanden das Sprachsteuerung und Diktieren per Sprache zwei unterschiedliche Dinge sind, auch wenn viele nicht so erfahrene Nutzer das sicher in einen Topf werfen werden, aber im Grunde ging es mir auch gar nicht nur um die Texteingabe von SMS, wenn ich mit dem Gerät im Internet surfe, muß ich ja auch ständig was eingeben, Apps öffnen und wechseln usw. und dafür wäre deutsche Sprachsteuerung auch sehr hilfreich.
Ohne dies ist es eine Qual und keine Alternative zum PC, darum hab ich auch kein Datenvolumen auf dem Smartphone gebucht und werd das WLAN wohl auch vorwiegend nur dafür nutzen ab und an mal nach Updates zu suchen oder mir Wetterdaten anzuschauen.


----------



## Krolgosh (22. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ..hab ich auch kein Datenvolumen auf dem Smartphone gebucht und werd das WLAN wohl auch vorwiegend nur dafür nutzen ab und an mal nach Updates zu suchen oder mir Wetterdaten anzuschauen.



Wieso dann eigentlich nach Updates suchen wenn du das Ding eh nicht im Mobilen-Netz/Wlan verwenden möchtest? Auch die Frage nach der Sicherheit des OS ist dann hinfällig... Außer ich versteh das gerade etwas nicht? 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Apps öffnen und wechseln usw. und dafür wäre deutsche Sprachsteuerung auch sehr hilfreich



Und wieso sollte das nicht möglich sein?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Oktober 2018)

Tim diskutiert halt gerne, da die Hardware sein "Interesse" hat, sind dort natürlich besonders Themen zu konstruieren, die hervorragend dafür gedacht sind diesen Bedarf an Diskussionen über Hardware bedingt zu decken, auch wenn man eigentlich selbst das eigentliche Problem nicht wirklich lösen will/muss. So ist er halt...


----------

